# A Happy Birthday Vassili Zaitzev !



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2009)

A Happy BD Austin..... and many, many more to come.


----------



## imalko (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday my friend! Hope you'll have a good one.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## v2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy birthday my friend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday mate...have a good one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy B-day.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 31, 2009)

Many happy returns!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys! Too bad it's raining like crazy where I am. Oh well, planning to take some friends out to dinner later this evening.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy birthday, I hope you'll have a great day.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks! Nice present.


----------



## seesul (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy B´day m8! Friday...a good choice8)


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vasilli!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 1, 2009)

Leave it to BB to bring the best present. 
Happy Birthday Vassili.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!( a day late).


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Aaron and Wheelsup. Had a pretty good day. Took a few friends out to dinner last night. Anybody been to Chilis?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry mate...missed your day. sounds like it was agood one.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2009)

Happie Beeladed Burfdae!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Njaco and Geedee!


----------

